# Bluetooth streaming 2013 LT (without mylink)



## kronos288 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hey guys,

I just bought a 2013 LT (Canadian) but opted to not get the tech package. I know the 2013 has the option for bluetooth streaming, BUT, everywhere I read it only says that the 2013 has an upgraded infotainment package with mylink and doesn't say if non-mylink supports bluetooth streaming. Can I safely assume that it is only available with the technology package which means I'd have to purchase the upgraded bluetooth module or upgrade my deck?

Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do you have a USB Aux input? If so, check the instructions in the Bluetooth link in my sig to see if you have the PDIM that we've been replacing to get Bluetooth streaming.


----------



## kronos288 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, I just did some digging and found out that I am right and that bluetooth streaming is only available on the cruzes' with the tech package :/. Thanks a lot for your quick response, now I have to decide whether or not I want to buy the PDIM and go for an indash android tablet, or go double din with nav...ah decisions decisons!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The bluetooth streaming is handled by the PDIM, which any Cruze with USB Aux will have. Replacing the PDIM with the bluetooth PDIM adds a second bluetooth radio to your car as well as adding the additional bluetooth menu options under the AUX menu. The PDIM provides the AUX menu for the car so the radio doesn't realize it has a bluetooth input - it's just talking to the PDIM. Steering wheel controls also work because the radio thinks it's an AUX input and sends the commands to the PDIM, which then sends them to the bluetooth device via the A2DP interface.

Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/8792-7-android-tablet-dash.html while working on your decision.


----------



## kronos288 (Jan 13, 2013)

obermd said:


> The bluetooth streaming is handled by the PDIM, which any Cruze with USB Aux will have. Replacing the PDIM with the bluetooth PDIM adds a second bluetooth radio to your car as well as adding the additional bluetooth menu options under the AUX menu. The PDIM provides the AUX menu for the car so the radio doesn't realize it has a bluetooth input - it's just talking to the PDIM. Steering wheel controls also work because the radio thinks it's an AUX input and sends the commands to the PDIM, which then sends them to the bluetooth device via the A2DP interface.
> 
> Take a look at http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/36-audio-electronics/8792-7-android-tablet-dash.html while working on your decision.



Ahhh I see, thanks a lot for that explanation. That thread with the 7 android tablet dash is exactly what I was inspired by actually. For me it's a matter of going for a double din unit (such as sony's mirror link with my galaxy s 3) or a setup exactly like the OP's with the factory stereo and adding a line output converter for a sub amp. My other concern actually that came up today, was whether or not it'd be safe to keep a tablet like the galaxy tab in my car considering temperatures during the winter drop to -13C regularly, which I'm confident would probably kill / crack the tablet


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Personally, I'd go with the Camaro PDIM and use it to connect Android tablet. To me anything else is just going to get more complicated, especially if you try to yank the factory head unit.


----------



## kronos288 (Jan 13, 2013)

rpcraft said:


> Personally, I'd go with the Camaro PDIM and use it to connect Android tablet. To me anything else is just going to get more complicated, especially if you try to yank the factory head unit.


I'm sort of leaning this way too. I also have wifi coverage in front my house so I could upload music to the tablet over wifi when it's parked in the driveway including software updates etc. It's too bad they don't make a good indash double din that runs android (jellybean) that doesn't cost an arm and a leg. When the weather gets warmer I'll post my install with my sub and speaker change outs .

Thanks guys!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

rpcraft said:


> Personally, I'd go with the Camaro PDIM and use it to connect Android tablet. To me anything else is just going to get more complicated, especially if you try to yank the factory head unit.


The Camaro PDIM is the Bluetooth PDIM plus the USB and 3.5mm jack cables and hardware. If you already have the 3.5mm and USB inputs you don't need them again. They just plug into the PDIM.


----------



## kronos288 (Jan 13, 2013)

obermd said:


> The Camaro PDIM is the Bluetooth PDIM plus the USB and 3.5mm jack cables and hardware. If you already have the 3.5mm and USB inputs you don't need them again. They just plug into the PDIM.


So you're saying when I order the camaro pdim that it'll come with the hardware for usb and 3.5mm but I won't need them since I already have both?


----------



## rpcraft (Jan 12, 2013)

Not if you order the item off Amazon. I can not speak as to other places. I know that a person posted a kit that mounts the tablet in place of the stock head unit and moves the stock radio to the storage bin on the dash. If you look around on that site there are also some ribbon cable adapters that would allow you to relocate the sim card opening on the tablet (as well as the power and stuff). I crafty modder could easily use some time and probably very little money to fabricate a way to relocate the sim card opening to a discreet place on control center that would allow you to pop in a 32 (or 64 gb sim card) on the right tablet. I know the nexus 7 doesn't have a sim port (I think) but I have a friend who uses a cheap chinese tablet for some of school students to do tests and lessons on and they have all the features (and are under 150 bucks).

Here is a link to the install kit: JY Custom CCRUZ-74 2 Piece Navi & Digital Display Housing
one for the sim card extension: JY Custom Micro SD card extension cable (film) [incl.10]
Ainol Nova 7 inch tablet: Ainol Novo 7 Myth Quad Core Android Tablet PC WIFI HD 2160P Dual Camera HDMI 16GB

I am about to buy one of those tablets for the car project and then another for daily use as a carry along so I can browse stuff at work. I really don't want to have something removeable in the car other than storage media (or even removable looking). Then I am just going to set them up to where they work off the mobile hotspot on my Razr Maxx when they need internet access.

My friend that uses those tablets says he has used the 3g module that you can get for the tablet (off their website) and it works fine. I suppose if you already had your own 3g type device you could pull the simcard from it and plug it into the laptop and use it as a standalone device.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

kronos288 said:


> So you're saying when I order the camaro pdim that it'll come with the hardware for usb and 3.5mm but I won't need them since I already have both?


Follow the link in my sig to the thread on how to install a Bluetooth PDIM. There's a link in the first post there to Amazon.com that will allow you to purchase just the PDIM.


----------

